
Ask HN: What do you spend your workday doing? - lettergram
Just curious on how the visitors of Hacker News use their time at work. I personally probably spend too much time on Hacker News...<p>Generally, I&#x27;d consider my workday breakdown as a senior engineer:<p>* 30% coding<p>* 25% mentoring (code reviews, peer programming, etc)<p>* 15% architecture discussions<p>* 10% customer interfacing<p>* 10% product discussions<p>* 10% bureaucratic maintenance
======
tokishiro
Software engineer with 3 years of experience :

* 75% Coding * 10% HN and other tech news website * 10% Surfing the web for tutorial * 5% Chatting with coworkers

Chat also include technical discussion and other stuff, which are essential to
me for a healthy professional life.

